

CloudFlare's Middle Eastern Network Expansion - eastdakota
https://blog.cloudflare.com/middle-east-expansion/

======
devicenull
I'd love to know where those per-AS latency graphs come from.

Edit: Oh, from RIPE ATLAS!

